

Is There a 'Modern Perl' for Python? - reachbrian

I am a big fan of chromatic&#x27;s Modern Perl. Is there a similar modern treatment of how to learn and write idiomatic Python?
======
esaym
I think modern perl was (is) all about standardizing on what frameworks and
conventions to use. It was a unifying of ideas.

I suppose for python, with its motto of 'one way to do it', doesn't suffer
from a need to unify.

That is one of the reasons I have never been able to pick up either ruby or
python. I just find them boring.

I was given the chance to take over some ruby projects at work recently. I
powered through some popular ruby and rails books over the weekends, not in an
attempt to learn ruby, but trying to learn cool hacks with it. You know, stuff
to impress people with. The 'hubris' that perl people love. And well, I
couldn't find any.

~~~
pjungwir
At our Portland Ruby meetup we used to have "Ruby Hangman." You might enjoy
working through some of the old puzzles:

[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!searchin/pdxruby/hangman](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!searchin/pdxruby/hangman)

It is a bit like Perl Golf, although the desired number of characters is known
beforehand.

------
theworst
Not familiar with Modern Perl, and I guess you could call 2007 not modern...
but check out
[http://python.net/~goodger/projects/pycon/2007/idiomatic/han...](http://python.net/~goodger/projects/pycon/2007/idiomatic/handout.html)

------
lmm
Python has far less need for such a thing because there's a lot less cruft,
thanks to a greater willingness to deprecate (particularly in v3) and the
policy of "there should be one way to do it".

~~~
ukoms
in this way, we could say Python philosophy is opposite to Perl's. If in
Python motto is 'There should be one way to do it', Perl always was 'There is
more than one way to do it' (timtoady).

------
27182818284
I'm a big fan of PHPTheRightWay as a primer, so I'd kind of would love to see
the same thing for Python. Helps get folks up to speed.

